# Has your LO had mcdonalds?



## nicolefx

So today I took LO in to town with me for a wee day out as I needed to get my mum something for her birthday. So we went and had a nosy round the shops whilst he snoozed away then went for something to eat then went to Hamelys (which was brilliant, his first time in since he was a baby and he loved it) then bus home! We went to McDonalds for something to eat - I had gotten him a little baby juice smoothie from Boots and to eat I got him a chicken nugget happy meal with the fruit bag. I took the batter off the chicken nuggets and ate the chips myself.as he doesn't get chips. So in reality he had the chicken, a baby drink and some apples and grapes. There was 4 women sitting near me, two of whom were pregnant and I couldn't believe the comments I was hearing! You would think I was feeding him rat poison - I even got the 'those kind of people shouldn't have kids' line. I actually found it hilarious tbh as this was the first time I had ever given him something from a restaurant/fast food place and he won't have another for a good while. I mean for breakfast he had weetabix and a banana, for dinner chicken breast, potatoes, carrots, cauliflower and brocolli and milk or water - hardly the worst diet in the world! I was just wondering how other people feel about McDonalds or similar - do you judge people when you see their children eating things like this?


----------



## embo216

Mine have Mcdonalds :shrug: I think your always going to get comments- people are always so judgemental!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

My partner, daughter and i go to macdonalds like, once a month! emily usually has chicken nuggets and i share my chips with her (she loves dipping them in the small tubs of tomato sauce) xx


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I don't judge, but I personally don't and wouldn't buy my children McDonald's. I never go there myself so it doesn't come up yet.


----------



## xnewxmummyx

Isobelle has had about 5mcdonald's in her life but she hardly eats it. Its only ever has a treat. If McDonald's is so bad then why are those women sat eating it?? Especially when pregnant...

Xx


----------



## LegoHouse

I won't write what I was going to write because despite being a grown up and mother of two very healthy children the parenting police still scare me. So without going into detail, yes, my daughter had mac d's when she was 1. Even now she can't eat a whole happy meal though.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Mine have never had one.


----------



## lau86

My LO hasn't had macdonalds yet but it's only a matter of time, purely because I rarely eat it myself these days (I was sick of being fat) so I would have to go in specifically for him. Those women are ridiculous!!


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar was 14-15 months when he had his 1st happy meal out of desperation as he was off food. He ate 2 nuggets with no Fries. I used to get him a happy meal once every two or 3 weeks when we're out, but now I don't anymore, he doesn't eat it anymore, he will eat the fries but not the chicken. 

We don't go to McDonald's to eat, it's there in food courts. I tried other food but he never showed interest in fast food, now I fill his bag with healthy snacks & I stop by a coffee shop or hypermarket for fresh milk & a croissant which is a better option than a happy meal if we're not planning to dine out in a proper restaurant.


----------



## Tanikins

My sons had mcds 4 tines and everytime u think hes eaten it to only find it stuffed in car seat or in highchair/on floor. In all fainess though i dont no why i bother he wont eat any nuggets or fish fingers (even birdseye :dohh:). And he wont even try chips :shrug: but fyi you can swap the chips for a fruit bag in the happy neal and they/most sell innocent smoothies. I currently manage a subway and we go there on a day out as i know its good fresh food, which macs isnt (worked there before)


----------



## Nats21

It makes me laugh that they were judging you yet eating a mcdonalds themselves!!

Callums had one once, he had it as he was at a swimming party and the parents got a mcdonalds for everyone after, he did quite enjoy it to be fair and I'd probably give him another one if it came up again but I don't really go myself as i'm not that keen on mcdonalds so it doesn't really come up. Can't say I judge anyone that does take their children though as an odd treat or two isn't gonna hurt xx


----------



## Lu28

Aisling didn't have any until she turned 3 and has had it twice since then. It's not somewhere I'd usually go so doesn't come up but I wouldn't have been comfortable any younger than 3. She doesn't like chips either so it was basically fish fingers, grapes and milk :lol:


----------



## Kmx

What ignorant rude people!!!! My LO hasn't had one yet but if I was out and wanted one id obviously give him something. I would have been fuming. If its bad enough for my one year old surely it's bad enough for her unborn baby?! X


----------



## Tanikins

Oh just to add im not anti mcds its my lb wont eat it. Which can be a real ball ache when out and about. Somedays him eating chips and nuggets (the norm on most kids menus) would be very helpful


----------



## Kte

They were in there eating it, so to me it seems daft that they should comment (not getting at you, more them! why they think they can comment is beyond me!). Anywhoo . . . 

Yes on occasion my LO will eat at McDonalds with us, she actually doesn't like it, she had the nuggets for a bit but now every time asks for a burger happy meal which we get but have to ask for no sauce on and even then she proceeds to take out the meat and just eat the bread. We would try and skip the happy meal but I think she just wants the toy and balloon more than anything!! The last time she went she said 'hey there is something in my burger!' referring to the meat and took it out! 

We normally get her the fruit bag too to munch on and she has orange to drink as well hence still getting the full happy meal option.


----------



## suzib76

Yeah all of my kids have, numerous times. 

I would laugh at what they must think of me, when we were in Spain in 2008 McDonald's is the only food my then 5 year old would touch so we went there literally every day.

I'm such a regular at my local one the manager calls me by my first name and the majority of the staff know me as well, that's just because I grab coffee there when I am working though

I don't care much about other people's opinions, it i can honestly say I have never come across any judgemental comments while I have been at McDonald's


----------



## louandivy

Woah why are so many people viewing this?!

Nope Ivy hasn't, but that is only because I can't even remember the last time I ate Mcdonalds! I hate fast food so there is no reason for me to give Ivy any. I am still pretty relaxed with her eating though, and probably would have let her have one if I ate them.


----------



## Sarah lo

What a nasty thing for those women to say! It's funny to see the difference between the opinions of two women who don't yet have kids and those of actual mothers on here. 

My LO hasn't had a McDonald's before but if she was hungry and I had no other choice I'd take her in - its been a long time since I was last in a McDonald's but am I right in thinking they now do sandwiches, salads, fruit and water in the happy meals if you want it instead of burgers and chips? And I think I saw on their advert a while back that they use fairly good cuts of meat now and its not all processed crap.

So really, if I'm right about the above, its probably a damn sight better than most restaurants I've been to where the kids menu choices tend to be limited to burger and chips, chicken nuggets and chips, sausage and chips or macaroni cheese!


----------



## ellismum

Yes, about once or twice a month.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

The only McDonalds my DD had was a few small spoons of the ice-cream cone I ate. Just to taste really and I also got a few bad looks and remarks. Goodness sake! It is mostly soy milk in there! It was the first time ever and she doesn't get sweet treats often. Besides, when my friend gave her boy and my DD a happy meal one time she refused to eat hers. Only nibbled on the chicken nugget and then threw it away.


----------



## x__amour

Yup! Every once in a while too. :)


----------



## gingajewel

Yep Megan probably has about one every month or so. To be honest i dont get why its so bad?! Everything in moderation!


----------



## lozzy21

Yep, she had KFC more though. I dont care what any one thinks, i know she has a healthy varied diet so one meal is not going to make any difference.


----------



## alicecooper

I can't stand mcdonalds, but we did go to burger king the other day, so same difference I suppose.

Once in a while is okay I think. Obviously not every week, but now and again, I can't see the issue with it.

Everything in moderation.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Tom has mcdonalds from a service station when we're on a long road trip. What is so bad about them? :shrug:..... We eat oven cooked chips, chicken nuggets, fish fingers at home??? We're not over weight, pretty healthy family who do lots of excersise! Everything in moderation is my moto!

I wonder if those pregnant girls who were sitting eating mcdonalds will have changed their tune in a couple of yrs??.... I'd have thought that generally, people who don't eat mcdonalds themselves wouldn't feed it to their children and people who do eat it themselves wouldn't be bothered about their child having it??..... We don't drink fizzy drinks so our LO doesn't. We drink tea so our LO does! :shrug:


----------



## Saphira

Some people like to feel superior to others and that will unfortunately never change. I see nothing wrong with a little McDonalds once in a blue moon. My daughter's had tiny pieces of a burger bun because we were starved and went through the drive thru. She was eyeing it and getting mad I wasn't sharing so I did of course.:lol:


----------



## catfromaus

Every time we go on a road trip- and I don't feel guilty about it at all :)
Just returned from holidays and they had some on the way there, and some a week later on the way back.


----------



## Ceejay123

My little mans had mcdonalds.. but not often. He's had.. 2? Maybe. He has the fish finger happy meal with a fruit bag. he eats the soft fish fingers, i eat his chips.. And i always get an orange juice and water it down, or ill get a small coke and drink it myself and give him his regular water. So in reality he has 2 fish fingers, a fruit bag.. and juice. Lol. I would have laughed it off. My son has a very healthy diet, when he'll eat, so I won't be judged by any hypocrites :) x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

How annoying I would love to say I wouldn't care what they say but I don't think I could've kept my mouth shut (and I am not even the confrontational type!)

Lo hasn't had a maccies yet, but she has been with us and we gave her a chip or 2 of ours along with what we had brought for her. I wouldn't be against letting her have the odd one in the future though, I really don't see a problem with it every now and then.


----------



## rosie272

not McDonalds cos I personally don't like it but he's had kfc chicken and sweet corn a few times - I don't really care what anyone thinks though :shrug: it's a very rare thing for us so all in moderation is fine by me.


----------



## caz_hills

Weirdly my husband and I were talking about this! Our son hasn't ever had fast food but I would let him have it as a treat but not often. I am realising that I'm quite strict with what he eats - I wish I was the same, as strict as I eat junk!


----------



## MrsT&Ben

We eat Macdonalds but not like ever week or even every month. 
My lo has had them and he loves them, but he's only had them since he turned 2 and could ask for what he wanted. I would never fed my child them every week but i dont see the problem every now and again!!


----------



## MrsPoodle

Callie hasn't had her own macdonalds yet, still feel she is too young. We went to the drive through a week or so ago when we thought she was asleep, but she woke up as we were eating. She had a bit of chicken, tomato and tortilla from my chicken deli wrap and refused to eat the chips!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

She has when we were on our way to Paris - she had fish fingers and a yoghurt (ate 1 chip) and had fresh orange juice 

It's not the end of the world as long as its not all the time - who cares what other people say - you know your lo ate healthily xx


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom has MacDonalds or a Burger King kids meal when we are long journeys as they are usually the only thing he will eat at service stations. He generally eats the chips and maybe 1 or 2 nuggets but that's it. He always has water to drink with the meal. I think the last one he had was the start of October so ages ago.

I don't see the problem if its not all the time.


----------



## MrsPoodle

Also, when we go to pubs, she will usually share my lasagna or whatever, but also ends up having some chips off daddy's plate, so worse than what she ate from maccys!


----------



## Maggs

I tried to take him to Burger King once when we were out shopping. He had maybe 1 chicken nugget and then ate the apple slices and an organix fruit bar. He hates chips and won't eat fish sticks unless the batter is off and in mashed potatoes. Go figure!


----------



## peanut56

Yes, she's had a chicken mcnugget happy meal 3 times in her life. I don't see anything wrong with it as a treat once in awhile.


----------



## LockandKey

Yes, DD has had mcdonald's before, a few mcnuggets and fries. We live far away from our family and friends. It's a 6 hr road trip one way for us, and whenever we take the drive, which is once ever 2 months, dinner time usually comes up, well with a 6 hr trip ahead, and just want to be on the road to get to our family without being out too late, we stop at a fastfood place for a quick meal. Beyond that though, we usually don't have fast food. 

I know Mc D's has a bad rep for being healthy, but I have gotten DD some apple slices and a cup of water from there, not horrible, and no, I don't judge other parents as it's their decision to make and not mine, and I certainly wouldn't want to be unfairly judged either


----------



## Abz1982

Emma likes going to Mcds, for the happy meals...........which she eats about 5 chips and half a nugget then has the juice and plays with the toy. All she wants is the toy! She will eat burgers - whether from an establishment or home made. 

I find it so silly that the pregnant woman was in there, eating yet commenting on what your shild was eating............does she not realise, what she eats baby eats? DOH. 

I have to say tho, as those that think it can be habit forming- - if its going to be a habit its already programmed into you that you are able to be addicted to something. Receptors or something like that. 
I used to in first year have a cheesebuger every day for lunch.......cos thats all i could afford as i would save my lunch money for books. I lost 2 stone over that year and became very muscly and fit for a 12 yr old...

I never judge what someone feeds their kid. as long as said kid is happy healthy and getting fed thats a goodthing


----------



## Meredith2010

DS has had one once, chicken nuggets happy meal but he hated the nuggets for some reason (he usually loves them) so he ended up just having some chips and water!

I see no problem with him having one occasionally. The only reason he's only had it once is because we live so far from a McDonalds, not because I'm deliberately trying to keep him away from them. He eats really well 95% of the time so I'd have no problem with him having it once a month or so.

Although it's good for my waistline that we don't have one close by as I love them!


----------



## x__amour

Now I want McDonalds. :haha:


----------



## CarlyP

Our kids have McDonalds a couple of times a month, usually if were coming back from somewhere and its around tea time, or of our friends visit they often bring them one as they do their kids. 

I don't see a problem with it in moderation, and they hardly eat a full one anyway.


----------



## bumpy_j

he has done I dunno like 2-3 times, but he's not really a fan though - normally leaves most of it. I have a weird child.


----------



## d_b

Not yet but I'm sort of looking forward to seeing him try it for the first time! lol


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Gosh, there are worse places for a kid to eat than Maccies!
I'd like to say Lucas has only had it a few times, however (despite the tellings-off from me and various recommendations for places that serve healthier, cheaper food that he prefers), he usually comes back from his Dad's with a pram full of chips and a chicken nugget floating about his person :dohh:


----------



## Seity

Yes he has. We take long trips quite often and it's usually easier to get a bite at a fast food place on the road. Mostly, he won't eat anything anyway, so it's fries and milk.
Last trip he had a chocolate shake *shrug* He's such a skinny little thing anyway and it's not like it's his usual diet.


----------



## geordiemoo

Hi all. I'm lying here unable to sleep from guilt that dd had a McDonald's today. I didn't give her it (and probably wouldn't have) but she went out with my dad and he did. I was trying to reason to myself that its a one off and she doesn't have them all the time butbyr steeling terrible so am glad to read this threadd. And a lot you are right, theree are worse things she could have eaten than chicken nuggets and a few chips.


----------



## pinklightbulb

Eamon's had McD's a fair bit. I don't care either :)


----------



## DaisyBee

We've stopped at mcdonalds a few times in desperate times of having to stop somewhere and not finding anywhere else. Or at thanksgiving, being in a hurry as well, and the other faster food restaurant was packed. Megan doesnt like mcdonalds. Or burger king. She barely eats and ends up hungry.

She isn't a fan of fried or greasy foods. She will only eat homemade fries that are baked, even though has been offered lots of different greasy restaurant and store bought ones. If we go out to a real restaurant, we found she won't eat the chicken nuggets, hamburgers etc. Off the kids meal. If I make chicken tenders for her at home in the oven she will eat them, and she likes burgers when we grill them only.

Oh and she doesn't know what McDonalds is. She thinks the M arches stand for Megan :haha:


----------



## liz1985

Noah has had a couple of chips from McDonald's when we were holiday. I wouldn't give him a full happy meal yet, I think he's still too young, and he doesn't understand what it is or want to go, so while he's happy not bothering I won't take him. When he's a little older and understands that his cousins go etc I don't mind him having it as a treat. I'd never judge anyone there it could be there 1st one ever or there 10th that day, how would we know. I would have had to say something to those women, they were eating it pregnant so they can't think it's that bad.


----------



## amandad192

Liam has a cheeseburger happymeal now, Used to be nuggets or fish fingers until about 6 months ago but he never ate them so Ilet him try a burger and he enjoyed it.
Amelia has nuggets or fishfingers and she likes them, but she'll eat anything.

We rarely go to mc'ds though, it's like every other month.

I remember when Liam was about a year we were sitting eating and a woman walked past with her kid who was having a tantrum (he must have been about 6) she had a big mac chips and a drink on her tray and told him he wasn't having anything because it's bad for him.


----------



## TennisGal

Mine havent had one - but that's only because we haven't had anything like that in a good While. I think Lizzie has had a few chips from a KFC when we were stuck at a rubbish service station, where the choices were ancient looking sandwiches or KFC.

I wouldn't judge or be that bothered by anyone having a fast food meal - there are much worse salty and unhealthy options out there masquerading as 'acceptable toddler food'. There is no huge difference between a McDs and a quick freezer meal, anyway.

So, no - and I wouldn't make it a first port of call...but if DH and I were to go, I wouldn't have an issue with the girls having something as a one off. I'd favour the fish over anything else, though....


----------



## shelx

I don't think my LO has ever had McDonald's. but he's had Burger King once or twice, he doesn't like the chicken so only ever has a few chips of ours.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Yep mine have them a couple of times a month


----------



## lauzie84

Yeah both my girls have had one. Everything in moderation....


----------



## mammy2oaklen

yes ds had one yday and does usually twice a month and if that makes me a bad mum in those womens eyes then wow they need a reality check. its not great for him but he loves it and will eat a full happy meal everything in moderation he eats lots of fruit and veg. i also let him have sweets and chocolate i must be a really bad mum haha


----------



## Natsku

Well not Mcdonalds but I've taken Maria to Hesburger quite a few times. She just eats some of my chips. I once got her chicken nuggets but she took one bite and refused to try anymore.


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah Wiliam has had mcdonalds. Hey his dietician says thats just fine to but get him off the boob milk. (yes she really did say that and my doc when I told him in shock , he agreed with her). Anyway we dont live near it but I know his gran has brought him in there. I have gotten both mine friar tucks, its a local place here with better food than mcdonlds, real chips and proper chicken. Not going to get myself something and leave the kids out. Which they waste most of it anyway in favor of free toy...sigh.


----------



## lindseymw

Yep both of mine have had McDs/BK. Maybe 1 every 1-2months. I get Jacob a small cheese burger with a fruit bag. He doesn't like fries. Joshua, I will get him nuggets with fries. 

I see nothing wrong with once in a while.


----------



## Siyren

Nope but she's had KFC 3 times (I think). We don't regularly eat fast food- but everything in moderation. I wouldn't judge anyone I saw in there. I know that day to day lyssa has a very healthy diet, and the chances are that's the same for any other child you see in a fast food joint. X


----------



## chickenlicken

yes cj has had a chicken nugget meal and a milk he did not eat his chips he refused and said he wanted mummys chips gobbled the nuggets and ate the frute bag .... 

SMUG MUMMY lol xx


----------



## LovemyBubx

My DD had her first mcdonalds when she was 2 & she has had kfc & burger king since then. 

Its a special treat & it would count as her dinner, then she would have a sandwich later on in the day, we only have fast food like every 3 months perhaps less so i don't care what anyone thinks x


----------



## samzi

A few times but they arent really that keen on it


----------



## londonangel

If I saw a young toddler munching their way through a happy meal including all the burger and chips I would think it a bit odd (sorry to those who think I'm judgemental, but I wouldn't give a small toddler an entire happy meal and when I saw a toddler of not much older than Eleanor munching their way through a McDonald's apple pie - the entire thing! - I did think there were probably better things to give it). But..... giving them a couple of chicken nuggets (or the nuggets with no batter) and some fruit, or even just giving them a portion size relative to their actual size, well no, there should be no problem with that, especially when it's only occasional. Those women sound ridiculously judgemental and it's incredibly rude of them to make comments in the first place. I might have thought it was a bit odd to feed a small toddler a whole Maccy D's apple pie (mainly because I think they look vile - I know some people like them though or they wouldn't sell them, haha) but I didn't say anything as that would have been completely rude and uncalled for. It's the business of nobody but a child's parents what they feed their child!


----------



## supertabby

You did well to stay calm lol.. I think I'd have lost it and said something back to them and I'm not a confrontational person.

Silly women have no idea, they don't know anything about your child's diet or the reason you're there (you might be very reluctantly stopping at mcdonalds out of desperation to grab some food on a very bad day) neither is it any of their business if you go there every day. It's especially hypocritical of the pregnant women since their even smaller babies will be getting whatever the women eat!

We have taken Isobel to mcdonalds a few times, we have relatives a few hours drive away and sometimes it's the only option at the service station. The first time was probably 12/13 months old. She usually has chicken nuggets and then a bit of bread from our burgers and a few of our chips. She doesn't get a fizzy drink, she just has water from her own cup.

You can substitute the chips in happy meals for fruit bags and you can choose water or milk for a drink. We don't worry too much about her having a few chips though as it's an occasional thing and it's mean for us to eat them ourselves while denying her.


----------



## RebeccaG

No not tried McD yet but tbh I dont think its that bad now. You can actually opt for pretty healthy options there. We do go on long journeys quite a bit and I usually pack a peanut butter sandwich for him but if I didn't then a happy meal of fish fingers and a fruit bag would be fine and hardly a big deal IMO. Wouldn't give a fizzy drink though!


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Alex hasn't eaten a McDonald yet but I see absolutely no problem with the odd meal there at his age, especially as he eats a good balanced diet at home. He's only recently started eating chicken flippers on the odd occasion at home, so we'll maybe take him to McDonalds some time soon (when I'm out of hospital). I'm sure he'd love the nuggets and fries and would definitely eat the fruit bag too!

Everything in moderation I say. We don't eat there often ourselves but it did me no harm to be taken there every so often when I was little. And after eating hospital food for almost 3 weeks I could murder a McChicken Sandwich right now!

Laura x


----------



## Natasha2605

Summer has. She LOVES Mcdonalds and acts like all her christmasses have come at once when she gets one. Maybe once a month? She doesn't have fizzy juice though and it's only recently we've got her fries rather than a fruit bag. She has chicken nuggets.

Maci has a fruit bag and occasionnally a couple of Summer's chips. She doesn't care what she eats as long as she eats!


----------



## maybabydoll

Everything in moderation!!!

Also, I'm not sticking up for fast food, but I do think McDonalds gets a hard wrap for being bad, when most pubs/resturants have kids meals which are very similar if not worse! I think sometimes people are just being snobs!! ;) x x


----------



## Gingerspice

My Lo hasn't had it. but that's not because I'm really against it, I just don't eat it myself and see no attraction in grabbing food like that through choice so I'd go elsewhere and get a a proper table and service etc if planning a day out, unless it was a necessary to grab something like that. I have eaten maybe 3 mcdonalds in about 5 years! 

I wouldn't make a judgement of seeing somebody there, but if I was aware of people who were there every lunchtime feeding their children the full meals then I wouldn't be able but to judge to be honest. 
The meals are no where near as bad as they were anyway. I remember as a child being gobsmacked by parents encouraging McD's as a 'treat' in the childs eyes because how poor the food quality was and what made up the childrens meals then, but now there's all sorts of healthy swapping options anyway!


----------



## KittyVentura

Fin has had them. He had his first after he turned 1, not sure exactly when but we were caught in town longer than planned and he was hungry, it was wet and we were closest to McDs. He used to have fishfingers, fruit and OJ. Now he has Nugget, chips and an OJ. It's still a rare treat, maybe once a month or so. I like it. When we go shopping we like to have. "Date" and go a cafe for a drink, cake and to talk etc. Its a special Mummy and Son time. McDs is like a savoury version of that.

Now Amelia is weaned, if we go anywhere we ensure we have plenty of snacks for her so she doesn't need anything else. She usually sits in a highchair nomming crudités or rice cakes etc while Fin and I eat cake or McDs haha

Xx


----------



## KayBea

yes she has had it, usually fishfingers & the fruit bag, sometimes she will have chips but i ask for no salt. x


----------



## mummylove

My 2 love Mcdonalds i dont care what anyone says. And hang onn a min these pregnant women are in Mcdonalds eating Mcdonalds well aint they feeding there baby it


----------



## Rachel_C

The kids have had a happy meal between them not that long ago, so they were 3 and 16 months I think. They had chicken nuggets and chips which they shared, then my oldest had a fruit shoot or whatever it was and my youngest had boob!

They have fast food whenever we do, which isn't that often. That was the first time we'd been to MacDonalds since they were born, so the first time they ate there, but they have had fried chicken more often as their dad is chicken mad, and we have takeaway Chinese or curry maybe once a month.

I personally feel it's more harmful to demonise a type of food (I'm not saying people who don't eat there are doing that, but people who make those type of comments are) than it is to enjoy some junk food as part of a well balanced diet every now and then. 

To me, food is like books. It isn't 100% about nutrition, otherwise I'm sure we could engineer some kind of grey slop that would meet all of our nutritional needs with no obesity, no wastage, no vitamin deficiencies! Food is also about enjoyment, just as books don't always have to be serious works of literature to have value. It's not to everybody's taste and it wouldn't be great to only eat/read it, but I have nothing against the odd bit of junk/crappy bonk busters!


----------



## ShanandBoc

dd has had chips from there and a cheeseburger so all up 3 times i think. She is 26 months. Thats only cause we were there at McCafe on play dates with some friends and their children.

As a rare treat i dont see the big deal. If they were eating it every week then yeah i dont agree with that personally, its not good for you!


----------



## AP

Lost count how many times. Over it!

As I type this I am actually betting they had one today while I've been out.

I won't ever judge any parent in macdonalds. Ever. 
Pass the fish fingers. The dietician said so :p


----------



## firsttimer80

He hasnt had one yet and probably wont, mainly as i have never eaten MacDonalds so im unlikely to be in there.
I just dont like them, no reason other than not my bag lol
I prefer KFC :)
Stupid women though if they were sitting there eating it and being pregnant!! if anything thats worse!! 
Also very judgemental as you can get better options in macDonalds now, its not just chips and burgers


----------



## ILoveShoes

My LO has had it once. He's 2 and a quarter. My SIL rang and said she was taking my niece and nephew, as a treat, and did we want to meet them? It was nice.
Its not somewhere that I'd really choose to eat but I think that everything in moderation is ok xx


----------



## sam2eb

Yip they have had it. Usually once a week. 

And when we were in town almost everyday in the week before xmas they had 3 that week!


----------



## XJessicaX

Yes, I think maybe 4 times in her life. I always order her the fishfinger kids meal and ask for no salt on the chips and she has orange juice.


----------



## obsessed

I was never allowed one as a child and therefore never had one til I was 13 or 14 and able to go into town on my own. I don't personally like McDonald's and even tho there is a drive in 5 mins up the road have never felt the need to go so my 2 year old has never been and is unlikely to go either. 
Everything in moderation is the key to a healthy diet I believe, so as a treat every now and then would be ok :flower:


----------



## KittyVentura

If I were in the OPs shoes I'd have pretended to be ignorant to the fact 2 were pregnant and make a retort like "I hope you are aware I can hear your comments?! Thank you for caring so much about my child's diet, I just couldn't resist McDs myself after steering clear for so long while pregnant and breastfeeding to make sure I wasn't pumping myself full of it while they were feeding from me!! I'm sure you understand? "


----------



## Niccal

My lo loves McDonalds and she also loves KFC and Fish & Chips from the chippy with curry sauce :thumbup:

We have it every now and then as a treat, the rest of the time she's eating very healthy food - she adores veg and loves pretty much every type of fruit she's tried. I see nothing wrong with it, judgmental people aren't even worth listening to. As many other people on here have said - everything in moderation :)


----------



## kerrie24

Yes my child has had macdonalds.

Those women sound like dicks!

I love the way people judge when they havent got a baby yet and then 2 years down the line they are doing exactly what they were tutting at you for lol


----------



## mummy2be...

rella has had macdonalds a couple of times. I ordered a chicken nugget happy the first time, and a fish finger the second and like a pp, no salt on the chips. she has it with the water. she really liked it. but then she also really likes vegtables, fruit, ice cream, cheese, jelly....everything in moderation!


----------



## angel2010

When we go to Mcdonalds, Carter has a cheeseburger happy meal. I tell them to only give him a cheese sandwich though and he gets apples and white milk. He has never had their fries or nuggets. But I have let him have a hashbrown (which is no better than the fries) and an egg mcmuffin or burrito. We only go there for breakfast every couple of months, so it is a treat. My mom did let him have a burger once. My only problem is that it is so greasy and since he loves the cheese sandwich and apples I really don't see a reason to give him the greasy burger. He was over 2 before we gave him any thing other than the sandwich and apples. But as long as it is not something that is being eaten all the time I don't see an issue with it. When we go to Mcdonalds I always see babies being given food. When Carter was only a few months old, my great aunt and grandma were saying there was nothing wrong with him sucking on a fry.


----------



## XcupcakeX

Lola has a handful of times. I'm always careful to give her a healthy diet but one McDonald's isn't going to kill them is it. I don't understand why people are so against the odd treat. I wouldn't take LO on a weekly basis or even every few weeks but as an occasional treat what's the worst that can happen!


----------



## bump2be

As a family we don't go to McDonalds so my LO has never had it and probably won't.

However, I don't judge people who feed their kids McDonalds and I think it's really rude of those women to be passing judgement on you within earshot! If they're eating it, doesn't that mean their unborn babies are eating McDonalds as well? I expect they'll be sitting there eating it with their kids in a few years as well. Just ignore them, you were doing nothing wrong!


----------



## shortie1990

I think if you'd buy your LO a child's meal in a pub etc, there's NO difference to a happy meal, (chips with no salt) Riley has had the ODD happy meal, he likes the fish fingers, but only recently has been having the fries he didn't like them until recently


----------



## holly2234

DD eats it if i go there. She eats everything i eat. I dont have anything that she cant and i just limit her portion sizes. Everything in moderation.


----------



## RileysMummy

We don't have maccies ourselves often, mainly because it's a basic menu and i'm not a huge fan. On the very odd occasion we have had one, Millicent has had too. x


----------



## eddjanuary10

Yes, quite a few times and kfc too but it's mainly been on holidays if we have struggled to find him something to eat that he likes as at home we cook from scratch almost always. x


----------



## LPF

I think it's really rude for anyone to comment on the fact you were in McDonald's, especially as they were, pregnant, so how we're they any different to you!

Dh and I have the very occasional fast food meal when travelling etc but Evan never has. I'm not that keen on what makes up the meat tbh and he usually doesn't like greasy food, tends to prefer veg before meat. I won't offer it to him but if he asks for it, I won't say no!


----------



## muddles

No mine have never had a McD. My LO wont eat stuff like that-if we have burgers at home I have to do homemade ones and he wont even touch stuff with batter/breadcrumbs on it. He much prefers home cooked meals-he is very much a meat and 2 veg dinner kind of boy (just like his Daddy). 

I don't think there is anything wrong with the occassional treat like McDs, it is just that my son would rather sausages/chocolate as his treat.


----------



## Katteh

My LO (who's 28 months) has had about 5 meals in McDonald's before I think. I get her a chicken nugget happy meal with carrots or a fruit bag, she has had the chips once though. She had a very healthy diet otherwise, doesn't get chocolates, biscuits sweets etc so I don't mind it at all.

I have to admit though, 3 of those 5 times were in my first trimester of this pregnancy As I was craving them and I'm a SAHM so I took her with me. I usually don't really buy McDonald's x


----------



## babyjan

Woow some people can be so annoying
I don't think it's bad as long as its not a everyday thing, I was once in KFC with my family and my little brother was having happy meal from McDonald's, fish fingers and chips and my lil boy was crying in the pushchair so I got him out and let him have a bit of the fish fingers lol, don't see any harm at all x


----------



## Poshbird88

There is nothing wrong with Mc Donalds as long you don't go all the time. Dan has cheese burger and loves them x


----------



## Laura80

We go to McDonalds pretty regularly for breakfast and DD will have a plain toasted bagel. Occasionally she will have a happy meal with carrot stick or a fruit bag, nothing wrong with a treat every now and then. And she's usually more interested in the toy to eat much food.


----------



## amygwen

How obnoxious :(

Sorry you had to deal with those unnecessary rude comments. Sadly, people who aren't parents don't really understand. It's not like McD's is the healthiest of all the choices, but it's nice to have a treat every so often. I even told my OH the other day, the only time we really get to have a "date" anymore is when we go to McDonald's because any other restaurant we go to, we always have to worry about LO having a screaming fit because he isn't patient and doesn't like sitting there waiting to finish our meals. McD's is great though, I have fantastic memories of my family eating there - it's so fun and I loved the happy meals growing up.

The funny part is, those pregnant women will likely to take their kiddos to McDonald's (who doesn't?) and then they'll have people snickering at them hopefully and they'll realize how ridiculous they were being so unnecessarily judgmental.

There's nothing wrong with McDonald's as a treat though. My LO loves the chicken nuggets (with the batter esp) and the burgers! :D

EDIT: This is unrelated but I had a friend who wrote a status update about a year or so ago that said "Everyone around me is getting pregnant, I must be the only one who knows how to protect myself!" And she ended up getting pregnant like 4 months later. LOL! Some people just talk out of their ass, it's ridiculous.


----------



## SillyMoo1983

I've never taken LO to McDonalds but that's mainly because I'm not very often out and about anywhere that has one. She also isn't a fan of potato so doesn't like chips. I don't see anything wrong with it, it's a treat. I always grew up with the occasional McDonalds as a treat and so will she. I used to get so excited with the happy meals! Anyway, chicken and fruit is a decent meal. You just have to ignore judgemental people.


----------



## lhancock90

Yes on occasion.
Fish fingers and fruit bag.


----------



## Librastar2828

My lo has never had one and is 16months.. He's had a bite of daddy's and i few chips here and there but I've never let him have his own meal, when I've eaten in there and it's lunchtime I make sure he has his own packed lunch and just tries some of mine.. I'd be mortified if he ever had his own meal just because his diet isn't the greatest as it is.. Yes he has fruit and veg but he gets lots of choc treats instead so I'd say all is fine in moderation 

I'd never dare judge or even comment if I saw someone with a toddler eating a happy meal, and from this if I ever were to take him I'd now think twice as I hate people like that lol and would hate if people said that about me.. 

I think fast food is a lot better these days with healthy options, lighter options and like ou say the fruit bags, not saying its great but in moderation there's no problem


----------



## Pixoletta

It's the amount of salt that worries me, especially on the chips and of course there's salt in everything but Mcdonalds seems to have a lot of salt. We have taken LO there and he had fish fillets instead of nuggets. I really don't think it's very healthy for them so we steer clear of that place. However your child your choice. People will always judge you, it's how the worlds works i guess.

Even if you ask for no salt which we have done. You still get a bit on your chips.


----------



## lola

Mine have had McDonald's and I am perfectly happy with this, the rest of the time they eat a painfully healthy, sweet free diet, they have homemade foo every meal and love veg and fruit (well blue hates fruit but I'm breaking her in.... 3 years and counting lol! ;) ) 

Now I went to McDonald's last week as we had been to a friends and it was a long way home and too late for my babies tummies..... 1 year old ate 1 fish finger minus crumb (picked it off and threw it!) and a fruit bag with water.... 3 year old had a cheese burger with fries and I was soooooo jealous! Major treat and she loved it........ Nope no guilt here! And lots of lovely comments from people about how well behaved my girls were :) I may go again lol! X


----------



## Emma&Freya

My Freya has been to maccies and in all honesty I was too scared to say on here! Think it was more baby club though x


----------



## Kitten-B

I had the McDonalds paranoia for so long and before LO I was on my high horse and often said I didn't see the need for toddlers to ever have one....

Have come round, it's all nonsense, McD's is no more unhealthy than most of the places we go out for lunch with LO and sometimes it's just the handiest.

Not sure what the fear (which I had too!) with McDonalds is all about really! Our really nice, family, local pub is a lot more unhealthy in terms of fried stuff in kids meals.

Sam had his first McDonalds around 16 months I think and since then has probably had roughly one a month (which is how often we would go). He has 4 chicken mcnuggets (which are 100% chicken breast and no worse than anything in my freezer), a fruit bag, a small handful of my chips (no extra salt etc) and his usual water (I get a orange juice with his happy meal and bting it home for myself :)). Not exactly the onset of toddler obesity surely?


----------



## Reid

I've took my son to McDonald's 4 or 5 times he has chicken or fish fingers. iv never had any reactions like that while in but I would have said something to them politely how rude xxx


----------



## MamaKris

In my town there is literally a McDonalds on every corner. We go there occasionally for breakfast..but my daughter will only eat the fruit and yogurt parfait...which I feel is really healthy, and it's only $1 which is great. She won't eat the happy meals either..she will eat apples and drink the milk, but she wastes everything else. So I don't bother with it.


----------



## Bumpontherun

No but they have had other fast food on occasion - mainly long car journeys with no other option. I prefer the pizza hut buffet as it has pasta and salad both my girls are salad fiends and DD 2 eats the cheese off the pizza:haha: Its so easy to be judgemental when you don't have kids (or a toddler who needs more than milk!) I bet those ladies won't find it so easy to avoid when they have kids- especially if they eat in McDonalds already.


----------



## sunshine114

My Lo hasn't, mainly because I have only had it about 4 times in my life!!! It's not that I'm against it or anything like that, it's just if we are out and are going to have something to eat I'd rather go to a cafe and have a pannini or go to Pizza Hut as a treat... Just personal taste I guess.
I was stricter with LOs food when he was younger, but now I adopt the 'everything in moderation' attitude. I think that way a child will hopefully develop a more healthier relationship with food.


----------



## Palestrina

I don't judge but I prefer not to eat fast food too often. It upsets my tummy a little but indulging here and there is fine.

Unfortunately I gave LO McDonalds yesterday (fries and chicken nuggets) and he ended up with the worst diaper rash I've ever seen. The poor thing was screaming in pain. Never again.


----------



## charlotte-xo

alfies had a couple when weve been out longer than planned but he doesn't like it :dohh: he has a few chips and a bite of a nugget and thats it. even before having alf id never judge a parent for letting their lo eat mcdonalds tbh there's worst food that a toddler could be eating.

xx


----------



## kerrie24

palestrina what makes you think the nappy rash came from the nuggets and fries?Surely it wouldnt have even fully digested by the time you spotted the nappy rash?Maybe it was coincidence.


----------



## Palestrina

kerrie24 said:


> palestrina what makes you think the nappy rash came from the nuggets and fries?Surely it wouldnt have even fully digested by the time you spotted the nappy rash?Maybe it was coincidence.

I don't know, it was the only thing that he ate that day or the previous day that he's never eaten before. Maybe it was the high salt content? He had Mcdonalds around noon and the diaper rash appeared at 8pm so definitely enough time to move through his system. 

I'm not making a judgement on anyone, just relaying my experiences from yesterday. I had a McRib sandwich yesterday and it was the tastiest thing I've had in a while hehe.


----------



## kerrie24

Hmm strange to affect him so quickly,maybe it was,guess you wouldnt know without trying again which seems a bit cruel haha


----------



## RebeccaG

Totally craving McD now!!! If only they delivered! Although that could be dangerous!


----------



## holidaysan

Yes. He's had a happy meal around 3 times. Chicken nuggets, fries and orange juice. Don't see what the big deal is. How pathetic for them to be making a big deal out of it. I hate it when people feels the need to make others feel little. I would have politely told her to f*** off :)


----------



## Sinead

Both of mine have had McDs, pizza hut, kfc, takeaway indian. As well as full roast dinners, fresh salmon, pate, seafood rissotto.

Basically whatever we eat they have, and I encourage them to try everything. Also everything in moderation


----------



## karlilay

Mine have Mcdonalds every Sat! :(

Zach wont eat meat, at all. The only meat he will eat is Mcdonalds nuggets. So i buy them for him, Madi has the same, and they both have juice and a fruit bag for afters.


----------



## anita665

We go there pretty much every other week. We live in the middle of nowhere and if we had other options I'm sure we would use them but we don't.

I don't see anything wrong with it. My LO's have nuggets or fish fingers, fries and either orange juice or milk. Even at school they get fish fingers once a week and most restaurants have nuggets on their menus. Plenty of mums have fish fingers or nuggets in the freezer for a quick meal. Really what is the difference! I don't believe in having banned foods but eating a bit of everything.


----------



## Palestrina

karlilay said:


> Mine have Mcdonalds every Sat! :(
> 
> Zach wont eat meat, at all. The only meat he will eat is Mcdonalds nuggets. So i buy them for him, Madi has the same, and they both have juice and a fruit bag for afters.

Luckily for him the chicken nuggets are not real meat.

Sorry, couldn't resist. I eat it myself from time to time but I don't ever for a second think of it as real food lol.


----------



## sam2eb

Palestrina said:


> karlilay said:
> 
> 
> Mine have Mcdonalds every Sat! :(
> 
> Zach wont eat meat, at all. The only meat he will eat is Mcdonalds nuggets. So i buy them for him, Madi has the same, and they both have juice and a fruit bag for afters.
> 
> Luckily for him the chicken nuggets are not real meat.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. I eat it myself from time to time but I don't ever for a second think of it as real food lol.Click to expand...

They are real chicken....chicken is a type of meat is it not?


----------



## RebeccaG

I'm sure I've seen it advertised as 100% pure chicken breast.... 

I know there was a big thing a few years ago on their ingredients and farming methods but I'm pretty sure they've improved a lot since then and actually have British farms with British meat etc.


----------



## charlotte-xo

Palestrina said:


> karlilay said:
> 
> 
> Mine have Mcdonalds every Sat! :(
> 
> Zach wont eat meat, at all. The only meat he will eat is Mcdonalds nuggets. So i buy them for him, Madi has the same, and they both have juice and a fruit bag for afters.
> 
> Luckily for him the chicken nuggets are not real meat.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. I eat it myself from time to time but I don't ever for a second think of it as real food lol.Click to expand...

wow. slightly rude :wacko:
the chicken nuggets are real chicken what did you think they were.


----------



## claireanddaz

Wile I was pregnant I was one of those people that said I would never give my child McDonald's but things change! I have the occasional McDonald's and Amelia will have a few of the fries! She's never had her own meal but may do in the future.


----------



## RebeccaG

I guess what she meant was its processed food that's all.


----------



## RebeccaG

claireanddaz said:


> Wile I was pregnant I was one of those people that said I would never give my child McDonald's but things change! I have the occasional McDonald's and Amelia will have a few of the fries! She's never had her own meal but may do in the future.


That is true of so many things. I said I'd never do this or that and then end up doing it!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Yep my toddler loves a McDonald's chicken nugget kids meal as a treat. I'd rather he got a chicken nugget meal once in a while than have sweets every day like a few toddlers I know. Everything in moderation I say.


----------



## Palestrina

charlotte-xo said:


> Palestrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karlilay said:
> 
> 
> Mine have Mcdonalds every Sat! :(
> 
> Zach wont eat meat, at all. The only meat he will eat is Mcdonalds nuggets. So i buy them for him, Madi has the same, and they both have juice and a fruit bag for afters.
> 
> Luckily for him the chicken nuggets are not real meat.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. I eat it myself from time to time but I don't ever for a second think of it as real food lol.Click to expand...
> 
> wow. slightly rude :wacko:
> the chicken nuggets are real chicken what did you think they were.Click to expand...

Hmmm, I don't see how it's rude to point out processed food. Like I said, once in a while I enjoy Mcdonalds but I don't kid myself about it being "real food" or "healthy food." I don't know anyone who would say it is good food or good for you or part of a healthy diet. There may be some real meat in there but there's also byproducts - I know I've bitten into a bit of cartilage when eating a mcnugget sometimes. It is indeed processed food. The chicken nuggets I make at home do not look like the ones at Mcd's, how do they shape them like that anyway?


----------



## louandivy

Palestrina where are your social skills?! Surely you know that came across as rude...and I don't see where karlilay said anything about McDonald's being healthy food so I don't see why you felt the need to very patronisingly educate her.


----------



## charlotte-xo

not once did Karlilay mention about it being healthy or real food or good for you. you posted luckily for him its not real meat but it is real meat, its chicken.


----------



## special_kala

Palestrina said:


> karlilay said:
> 
> 
> Mine have Mcdonalds every Sat! :(
> 
> Zach wont eat meat, at all. The only meat he will eat is Mcdonalds nuggets. So i buy them for him, Madi has the same, and they both have juice and a fruit bag for afters.
> 
> Luckily for him the chicken nuggets are not real meat.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. I eat it myself from time to time but I don't ever for a second think of it as real food lol.Click to expand...

Maybe sometimes you could try and resist :thumbup:

My girls have it.

Nuggets and unsalted chips with water.

Whats funny is alot of the people who make rude comments in real life probably feed their kids frozen foods (as do i) which actually will have far less meat content and be less regulated.


----------



## XJessicaX

Guys....I REALLY want a McDonalds now. Goddam you all. Tempting me with stories of processed chicken. mmmmm....processed chicken. Who wants feathers in a bun anyway!


----------



## louandivy

I don't eat chicken anymore but I will never forget going to nandos with a hangover and ordering a chicken burger and biting into a huge blood vessel EURGH I almost puked on the floor. I forgave them tho cuz I love their peri peri chips and coleslaw.


----------



## special_kala

louandivy said:


> I don't eat chicken anymore but I will never forget going to nandos with a hangover and ordering a chicken burger and biting into a huge blood vessel EURGH I almost puked on the floor. I forgave them tho cuz I love their peri peri chips and coleslaw.

Least it showed it was definitely a real chicken :haha:

Im a big meat eater (my bowels hate me for it) so that stuff doesnt gross me out but have you seen the KFC picture floating around? Not cool!


----------



## Lina

We very rarely go, and when we do he only has chips, you know those that don't biodegrade.


----------



## louandivy

Oh man I kinda feel sad when I see that KFC is the most gross of all fast food places because embarrassingly enough, my family own a part of it and I have loads of pictures of my great grandad with colonel sanders who looks exactly like the cartoon, may I add :haha:


----------



## bumpy_j

louandivy said:


> Oh man I kinda feel sad when I see that KFC is the most gross of all fast food places because embarrassingly enough, my family own a part of it and *I have loads of pictures of my great grandad with colonel sanders who looks exactly like the cartoon, may I add *

iiin-credible


----------



## bumpy_j

karlilay said:


> Mine have Mcdonalds every Sat! :(
> 
> Zach wont eat meat, at all. The only meat he will eat is Mcdonalds nuggets. So i buy them for him, Madi has the same, and they both have juice and a fruit bag for afters.

You shouldn't worry yourself too much if he wont eat meat. I was exactly the same as your son growing up, the only meat I ate without fail was chicken nuggets from McDonalds. You can get plenty of protein from veggie alternatives, even vegetables have protein. I wouldn't solely go to McDonalds _just_ so he can eat meat (unless that's just your Saturday thing then just ignore me haha). Quinoa is a great one to try if you haven't - it's similar to cous cous but protein packed and awesome for fussy eaters. 

https://vegetarian.about.com/od/healthnutrition/tp/protein.htm

https://www.3fatchicks.com/top-8-vegetables-high-in-protein/

:) sorry I hope I don't seem nosy, it's just so many people panic when their child doesn't eat meat when IMO it's easy to substitute x


----------



## PinkEmily

louandivy said:


> Oh man I kinda feel sad when I see that KFC is the most gross of all fast food places because embarrassingly enough, my family own a part of it and I have loads of pictures of my great grandad with colonel sanders who looks exactly like the cartoon, may I add :haha:

Im not a fan of KFC but thats pretty cool!!! :haha:


My LO has McDonalds every so often, he has a healthy diet so I don't see a problem with it. We only go if we are on a family day out and want something quick. LO has a burger, he isn't keen on the nuggets. People are always going to judge. :shrug:


----------



## Eternal

Why are people so anti McDonald's? It's never ever Burger King or KFC, Pizza Hut, subway and so on, ok subway has healthier options and appears healthier but you can definitely consume as many calories with sauces etc. no one says about take aways, Chinese, Indian etc. what the heck is it with the anti McDonald's attitudes?

No it's not healthy, I don't think anyone is thinking it's a brilliant thing to eat, but neither are those other things. 

I don't know if there are people who only eat organically local products, all freshly cooked and prepared daily, every single day, we mostly try to, but we have treats and trips outs. I like eating healthy, but I enjoy naughty things too, for example, I always have a tub of Ben and jerrys in the freezer fir emergencies:haha:


----------



## special_kala

A lot of subway things have more salt and fat in then a big Mac!


----------



## Eternal

special_kala said:


> A lot of subway things have more salt and fat in then a big Mac!

Exactly. I just don't get why it's always McDonald's,all fast food, convince food etc is bad, flip TESCO sandwiches are calorific!:haha:


----------



## dani_tinks

Jacob has mcdonalds quite often. To be honest i'm just happy when he eats, he's so fussy it's a real fight to get him to sometimes.


----------



## bumpy_j

tbh I agree, burger king is probably way worse because it doesn't get the bad press. mcdonalds has at least done a lot to clean up it's image in the last few years.


----------



## louandivy

I hate that subway is somehow seen as healthy - have you seen how disgusting their vegetables are?! Ewwwwww I don't get it it's so easy to make a nice sandwich why pay for a really salty soggy expensive one. I'm probably a bit bitter because I ordered one when I was pregnant and they put loads of mayo in it even though I asked for no mayo and it made me cry. First world problems eh?


----------



## katy1310

Sophie has had a happy meal on occasion. We don't go to McD's very often because I'm doing slimming world but we do go now and again. She has a very very healthy balanced diet the rest of the time, she eats tonnes of fruit and veg and we have homecooked meals every day so I don't think a McDonald's now and again does any harm.

I would never judge anyone taking their kids there - and what were those women doing there themselves if it's so bad?

x


----------



## karlilay

bumpy_j said:


> karlilay said:
> 
> 
> Mine have Mcdonalds every Sat! :(
> 
> Zach wont eat meat, at all. The only meat he will eat is Mcdonalds nuggets. So i buy them for him, Madi has the same, and they both have juice and a fruit bag for afters.
> 
> You shouldn't worry yourself too much if he wont eat meat. I was exactly the same as your son growing up, the only meat I ate without fail was chicken nuggets from McDonalds. You can get plenty of protein from veggie alternatives, even vegetables have protein. I wouldn't solely go to McDonalds _just_ so he can eat meat (unless that's just your Saturday thing then just ignore me haha). Quinoa is a great one to try if you haven't - it's similar to cous cous but protein packed and awesome for fussy eaters.
> 
> https://vegetarian.about.com/od/healthnutrition/tp/protein.htm
> 
> https://www.3fatchicks.com/top-8-vegetables-high-in-protein/
> 
> :) sorry I hope I don't seem nosy, it's just so many people panic when their child doesn't eat meat when IMO it's easy to substitute xClick to expand...

Thankyou! :)
We have takeaway on a Saturday, but the kids wont eat anything. Madi will sometimes have some rice/noodles from the chinese, but they both love Mcdonalds. Its an added bonus he will eat the meat in there, i worry about him.



dani_tinks said:


> Jacob has mcdonalds quite often. To be honest i'm just happy when he eats, he's so fussy it's a real fight to get him to sometimes.

This totally!

I didnt realise this thread had gotten like this over a comment i made :rofl:

Zach lives on a diet of potato, potato and the occasional bean. He is a nightmare to feed, his diet is awful and no matter how many different foods i try, in how ever many different shapes or colours he will not eat anything.

So it comes as quite a relief to me that he will eat 'processed' chicken nuggets from Mcdonalds. I like he is getting a bit of protein from somewhere.:flower:


----------



## Buttercup84

DD hasn't had her own meal from there but she's had the odd chip from mine. She's only 12.5 months though so one of the younger toddlers on here, though I do know a fair few babies/toddlers the same age as DD or younger that have their own happymeal.


----------



## CLH_X3

My lo has had McDonald's on occasion, not regular at all!! Maybe once a month if that ? I buy her her own happy meal which is stupid really as she eats 1 nugget/finger and half the chips! Sometimes we share mine! I don't care what people say about me and if I heard anyone say anything about me while I was there I would politely tell them to do 1!


----------



## hippobaby

No -i feel my 2.5 yr old is too young for fast food so I'm trying to avoid as long as possible. Each to their own tho


----------



## seoj

I don't eat McDonalds- hence my LO doesn't. But, she has had an odd fry now and again- and I got her chicken tenders once from Burgerville (but they sell "healthier" fast food- LOL-least it's all locally grown so more natural and un-processed)- but anything in small amounts ya know. But my SD has a bio class and they did some experiement on McDonald fries and burgers... let's just say EUW! I will never eat there again. The "meat" didn't even have any protein content. None. Sorry... bit of a tangent. 

But honestly, how can those women judge if they are eating it while prego? What we eat is what creates the nutrients for our babies... they had no room to judge. And they don't know how well you feed your LO otherwise. It's very hard to know the back story in one snippit of someones life... Glad you took it all so well hun :)


----------



## aliss

He gets a carrot muffin from the McDonalds when he goes to Wal-mart with his daddy every other Sunday. That's their daddy/son bonding time.


----------



## VieraSky

Rowan has mcdonalds every once in a while. He loves the fries!


----------



## Flutterby1982

We go to burger king occasionally (I always find maccie d's way too crowded and busy) and LO and I share a bean burger and she has a few of my chips, she enjoys dipping them in tomato sauce and I don't see the harm in that as I really don't give her stuff like that often. I tend to bring her own drink and a fruit smoothie thing from boots though rather than have ice-cream/drink from there x


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige has had Macdonalds a few times, but theres none near me and I dont really like it anyway! I buy her a happy meal, either fish fingers or nuggets. She eats half of them, and a few chips. The 2 times OH has taken her, she has gotten the fruit instead of chips which i think is a good idea =D

Dedinitely nothing wrong with it as a rare treat :)


----------



## emme

my Lo has had it once (although she had it ALOT when she was in the womb :haha:)
i was with my friend and she suggested it, would i have taken Lo there had she not suggested it? no. but that's not cause i think it's bad, more because i try to stay away cause once i have one, i want mac d's alll the time lol 

Louandivy that's really cool your family own part of KFC, where's the money off vouchers for us all eh?!:rofl: (just kidding) xx


----------



## neadyda

Jamie has burger king usually twice a month when we are in town shopping.
Nuggets, fries and orange juice. He loves it!

Tbh me and OH prefer Burger King over Macdonalds so thats why Jamie doesn't have macdonalds (he has had it other past!)


----------



## Lellow

Yeh, a handful of times maybe...he's still a slim jim though...why wouldnt he be?

I justify it by remembering the fact that he has chips and fish fingers at home (which is what i order for him from McDonalds) so its not a huge difference :shrug:

Aymen loves white fish and i have to eat the bread crumb coating for him cos hes not so keen on that.

But he has pizza and Nandos alot more often though :lol:

I really dont see why people consume themselves with what other people are doing...:nope:


----------



## MrsKTB

H had had maccy d's a couple of times...not a meal of his own, just a bit of mine, same with KFC. Everything in moderation i say.


----------



## aimee-lou

Earl started having happy meals last summer - he likes the nuggets lol. Doesn't touch the chips. He's never been a big chip person anyway. TBH we mainly have breakfasts while on the way to places like Ice Skating or to visit people and Earl and Eddy share a portion of pancakes (Earl has the syrup lol).


----------



## whit.

We had McDonalds for dinner last night and Sophia wouldn't even touch her hamburger and only ate a few fries. :dohh: I probably have the only child who refuses to eat fast food. :rofl:


----------



## aimee-lou

whit. said:


> We had McDonalds for dinner last night and Sophia wouldn't even touch her hamburger and only ate a few fries. :dohh: I probably have the only child who refuses to eat fast food. :rofl:

Nope - It's taken me until Earl was 2.5 to get him to eat anything from a takeaway. I felt really stupid at times, as I'd be forced while out to ask my child to 'please eat you're chips darling!' :haha::dohh: I was the same as a child though, and used to refuse to order off the kids menu as they all came with chips.


----------



## Millnsy

Madeleine has had a happy meal about 3 times but our guilty pleasure is a hash brown when we go on long journeys. At least in the uk the meat and veg are responsibly sourced and they have taken a lot of the salt out. KFC chickens are flown in from Thailand so they have a massive carbon footprint as well as being unhealthy! 

Everything in moderation that's what I say!


----------



## hulahoop09

My lo has had a couple. She has fish finger happy meal. I suck the salt of the fries cause even I dont like the salt on their fries. Fish fingers are something she sometimes has at home so I see no harm as a treat. she.cant have chicken nuggets as they have milk in! Lol. Xx


----------



## Tanikins

louandivy said:


> I hate that subway is somehow seen as healthy - have you seen how disgusting their vegetables are?! Ewwwwww I don't get it it's so easy to make a nice sandwich why pay for a really salty soggy expensive one. I'm probably a bit bitter because I ordered one when I was pregnant and they put loads of mayo in it even though I asked for no mayo and it made me cry. First world problems eh?


Ok i manage a subway and in our all salads are prepared fresh each day - everyday

As for salt we dont add any to anything but i can certainly find out what the content of the meats etc is

But ya i agree it is a con as the low cal stuff is brown, no cheese, no sauce and only centain veg. And anyone who's eaten a sub know how we love to cheese and toast things :dohh:


----------



## Itsychik

DS hasn't had McDonald's (or any other "fast food") but we just spent 5 weeks on vacation so went out to several restaurants with him and he tried his first fries (from my plate while we were waiting for his food to come out).

We'll try to hold out on fast food and fries etc for as long as possible, but my LO is not a picky eater so as long as he has something to shove in his mouth he's pretty easy to please still :)

I definitely wouldn't judge someone else for taking their kid there though--if there's anything I've learned since having a baby it's that I don't know how I would react or what I would do in a certain situation until I've experienced it for myself. So if I found myself at a McDonald's with a hungry kid while out, would I stop? Maybe, maybe not... but I can't fault someone else for doing that!


----------



## muddles

whit. said:


> We had McDonalds for dinner last night and Sophia wouldn't even touch her hamburger and only ate a few fries. :dohh: I probably have the only child who refuses to eat fast food. :rofl:

No mine is the same. He will eat burgers if I have made them myself with mince, onion, egg and some herbs to flavour. He wont touch anything in batter or breadcrumbs either. He will eat a couple of chips but would much rather other foods. For instance we went out for lunch a couple of weeks ago and I ordered potato skins as a starter thinking he could have a bit of mine, but no he wanted the whitebait my H had instead!


----------



## steff

Gavin has Mcdonalds fried chicken and rice (served in our country) for lunch 2 to 3x a week. It's because his class ends at 11:30am and he eats in the car on the way to fetch his sister. He really loves fried chicken or pizza and usually requests for it when he is out. When he is home though he eats what we are eating.


----------



## vaniilla

Nope, I would never step foot in that place so until lo is old enough to go by himself he won't either.


----------



## Babushka99

Yum yes she's had it a few times and loved it :)


----------



## Louppey

Coralie's had it, and she's loved it. I've never heard anyone comment, but I would love if it I did. I'd enjoy telling them to f*ck off and mind their own business.

The two judgemental pregnant women are the best, I had all the best intentions in the world when I was preggers. Haven't followed through with most of them :haha:


----------



## Palestrina

louandivy said:


> Palestrina where are your social skills?! Surely you know that came across as rude...and I don't see where karlilay said anything about McDonald's being healthy food so I don't see why you felt the need to very patronisingly educate her.

My social skills are just fine thanks. And so is my ability to recognize when a food is real food and when it is a processed item. Seriously now, if we could spend half the time we spend on defending our choice to eat junk on the cause of eating real food then we'd have a much healthier society. 

School lunches, processed foods, they've literally taken over our lives. The rate of obesity in America is nothing to laugh about, if the rate of diabetes and obesity in children is any indication of the future health of this country then we have a lot to worry about. Not once did I stand on a soap box and say that I don't eat McDonalds. I am human and prone to indulging in my cravings just as much as anyone. And you can go ahead and take my little joke about chicken nuggets not being real meat as a serious offense to your sensibilities but I can't help that it strikes me ironic that the only "meat" her child eats is a meat that has been constantly brought into question for decades for its processed ingredients. You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yep my lo has McDonald's! Not often, once or twice a month, but she eats it all, chicken nuggets, and the chips! And has a fruitshoot with it! It's a treat so I don't see the problem. People always judge, no matter what it is.


----------



## Seity

whit. said:


> We had McDonalds for dinner last night and Sophia wouldn't even touch her hamburger and only ate a few fries. :dohh: I probably have the only child who refuses to eat fast food. :rofl:

Count me in as yet another one who's LO won't really eat FF. He'll sometimes eat a few fries.
The closest he comes to eating meat is the processed dinosaur shaped frozen chicken nuggets I have at home and we usually have to bribe him to eat that. He won't even eat fast food nuggets as a rule.
He actually refuses to eat pancakes and waffles, including ones with chocolate chips in them!!
He grabbed a cookie off the counter the other day and only ate about 2 bites of it. I swear if it's not milk, he doesn't want it.


----------



## 080509

Once but he wan't keen on it funnily enough, prefers a baked potato and beans haha. When we are out and about we mainly stick to sandwiches which i guess aren't always the healthy option with salt and that, but he eats a varied diet at home so i say most things in moderation i am happy with :)


----------



## luz

we go out to eat quite often (few times a week) and my LO ALWAYS eats from the fast food or restaurants with us. I don't really see a problem with it. And to the ladies being rude - they were eating there.... the food is going to go straight to their developing fetus. Which is that really any different than giving it straight to them? I don't really think so.


----------



## starlight2801

Maia has a fish finger happy meal when we're out and about occasionally. 

Mac D's is a guilty pleasure of mine and my hubby's when we're having a day out shopping and to be honest I can't see that its any worse than fish fingers and chips cooked anywhere else :shrug:

I wouldn't want to feed it to Maia every day (even if I cooked it myself at home) but don't see the harm of it in moderation as part of a balanced diet.

And as for the comments... how dare they! Although its still not on in my opinion I could understand if they were people who wouldn't dream of eating Mac D's themselves but they were fellow customers for goodness sake. Customers who thought it was good enough to feed their unborn children it at that (and that's not a dig at pregnant women who indulge in the odd Big Mac - I'm one of them). Hypocrites!


----------



## Tanikins

The main issue i have is mcds is the lenght they hold the food. I wouldnt give my lo fish fingers as i know they can be held for 3+hours. Regulation time is 20mins but this is kept to - as ive said i worked there before


----------



## sequeena

I took thomas to KFC and he hated it so not going to bother again. He only ate the yoghurt that came with the meal.


----------



## midori1999

Yes, she is 18 months and has had it a few times in the last few months when we have had it as a family. The first time I got her a fruit bag instead of fries as I was worried about the salt on the chips, but she's had he fries the last couple of times and I usually get her a fruit shoot but throw the juice away and fill it with water for her, as she likes drinking out of the bottle. :haha:

I am a firm believer in that there are no 'bad' or 'treat' foods and that nothing is bad for you in moderation or small amounts and that as long as a diet is generally healthy then a bit of what you fancy is fine. 

I wouldn't give a McDonald's to a child under a year old, or maybe a bit older than that even though, due to the salt content and for the same reason avoid processed foods for very young children.


----------



## highhopes19

yes isabelle had had a happy meal a few times....she hardly ate any of it so more for mummy :haha:.

she loved the mozzerella cheese dippers they brought out at xmas though...we often shared a bag whilst out shopping,


im all for everything in moderation, she has a good balanced diet most of the time so a few little treats every now and then wont hurt :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Yep, we don't eat it often though, Frankie had a McDonald's last week just out of convience at the time he had a chicken nugget happy meal but only ate a few chips but ate all the nuggets. He probably won't have another for a few months now. :)


----------



## mummy2be...

My god I'm craving a bug mac reading this! Suddenly the Mediterranean chicken and roasted new potatoes that are currently in my over don't seem as appealing!


----------



## ellismum

I'm thinking of getting a McD breakfast tomorrow morning now!

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Sausage Bagel!


----------



## 080509

Could do with a mcdonalds big breakfast.. mmmmm!


----------



## Courtcourt

I responded once but it didnt load, hopefully this is not a repost. My Cadence eats McD's a few times a month. She eats super, super healthy food at home. More veggies than Ive ever seen a kid eat, she LOVES her vegetables! Most are organic and some are even home grown. 

We go on outings almost every single day of the week so a few times a month she has to eat fast food, if she wants to eat! I refuse to feel bad about McDs. One of my mom friends thinks it horrible but she also feeds her kid macaroni and cheese, and canned pasta. Which is just as bad, IMO! Nobody is perfect!


----------



## Hotbump

Yup, but they do love their fruits so not really worried about it. We go out to eat once a week but they do have a very healthy diet :)


----------



## fairypop

Nope, I wouldn't give it him, but I wouldn't eat it either. I know there are rats everywhere, but I stopped having them when I was parked up one summer and I saw about 10 rats run in the back door lol!!! That put me off. Also, we are both veggies and the veggie option is gross. X


----------



## Mrs_Random

Yes, my LO is nearly 18 months and has had Mc'd's, KFC & Burger King.

He only ever has chicken nuggets though, he won't eat the chips. I stopped getting him them cose I had to eat them for him! Lol!

He loves fruit shoots though and the yogurts/fruit you get with the happy meals.

We don't have fast food often, but if he's out with Grandad they sometimes go.

LO likes Pizza Hut too.

I think it helps them learn about eating out. It's not like its all the time & everything in moderation.


----------



## skunkpixie

DD2 had her first McDs the other day. DD1 was way over 2 when she had her first. Everything in moderation I say. Wont do any harm as an occasional treat. xxx


----------



## Mocha_Baby XD

Our dd has had mcdonalds before, she likes the nuggets and calci-yum milk. She has it now and again and tbh i believe it's helped her in not going nuts over sweets and fried foods, my sister's boyfriend's sister has a lg who is a little older than our lg. When this little girl gets one taste of things like that she goes mental! :/, she isn't allowed to eat those kind of things so she over eats like no tomorrow when it is offered to her.


----------



## CumbrianMummy

Me and my 2 year old sometimes share a meal as she doesn't eat a full one. xx


----------



## sweetcheeks78

ha ha, when those mums have LOs and are exhausted, too tired to cook and trying to do the Christmas shopping a McDs might not seem like such a crime to them ;) 

DS has a happy meal occasionally as a treat if we're on a day out. It's not a problem if they have a healthy balanced diet.


----------



## bubbles123

No but then I never eat fast food myself so haven't set foot in a McDonalds etc for 20 odd years. I would let my 3 year old have a veggie burger and chips though. For me, once they are 2 ish then I give them a more adult like diet which can include the odd treat like veggie burger and chips.


----------



## buddyIV

DS hasn't ever had a McD's, but I don't have a problem with it in principle. I'm sure we'll go in there eventually! I know they've made a big effort to offer healthier options, so I doubt its any worse than the usual suspects you see on a kids menu in some other restaurants.

The fact that they were eating the same food as they were judging the OP for giving to her child is laughable really! I'd not judge anyone for giving their kids a McD's...in fact, short of actually abusing their kids, I try not to judge parents for anything really. We're all doing our best!


----------



## Mummy Bean

im pretty bad he had macdonalds, but normally he just gets a few chips (i suck the salt off as much as possible) and he had his first nugget the other day. 

he vice is when we get dominios pizza they send free potato wedges which he loves. 

but im happy with it, i know he gets all the fruit and veg and home made goodies the rest of the time.


----------



## sophie22

When we have been to a drive through and he's been in the car he has seen the chips and asked for them, he dosnt eat that many though and hasn't even tried anything else from there, I've never specifically bought him anything from there but I'm not against it. I'm more worried about his Jaffa cake addiction which I blame his dad for!!! Lol


----------



## jenn2282

no i won't be feeding her mcd's but thats me. I really have no issues on what people do with there toddlers as long as it's not harming them.well i don't think a 1 yearold need pop(soda) and yea i quietly judged her lol. but for everything else you kid. I won't judge you and you don't judge me


----------



## lhancock90

Yes.
Evelyn has tried Mcdonalds. Shes not a huge fan and we get the fishfingers and fruit bag.
Shes had it less than ten times.
:D


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Maybe you should have turned around and said well by eating macsonalds you are feeding it to your unborn baby lol 

Yes lo has had one she has fish fingers and a few chips and a tropicana orange juice , it's only normally when we are passing through a services on a motorway

Admittedly when I am sitting there I feel guilty that she's having it but she eats healthily and it's not even once every four months


----------



## topsy

LO had it twice first time he ate nothing, second time he ate 2 chicken mcnuggets and about 5 chips xxxx


----------



## kazzzzy

Once Emily had 2 chicken nuggets from there, we don't really like it so she just had it at a birthday party but she didn't really like it either, although she loved the birthday cake!! 
I make my own chips & oven cook them & Emily likes them an odd time, I don't see any harm in the odd McDonalds though.


----------



## menageriemom

Yes, DD has eaten from McDonald's several times. It's usually an on-the-go meal when we end up being out later than planned and we need to get some food in her. I have no issue with it in moderation.


----------



## Tanikins

honestly id love it if my lb would eat it 

obvs not all the time but when your out late or running late and need to grab something quick pretty much all you can get is mcds style food eg finger or nuggets which chips my child wont eat any of these so its so hard to grab quick food


----------



## ellie27

No

I haven't had a McDonalds for around 5 years so neither of the kids have either! And I dont plan on it!

My LOs are only aged 3, and 17 months so they will find about all about McDonalds when they are in school.


----------



## jenny82

I was really strict on this when my first LO was tiny. I hadn't eaten McDs myself in years, but I have lightened way up on it. Moving house was the first time I think as I was so tired and trying to get them to my mums and fed etc etc. But anyway, I don't particularly mind it now. We have it occasionally with water instead of fizzy stuff and they enjoy it as a treat. They have really good diets and the odd meal there won't harm them. Some restaurant meals & pub meals I think are actually worse!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Yes mine have had McD's, maybe 1 every 2-3 months?? They prefer subway atm!!


----------



## moomoo

Ours have had it a couple of times, but that's only because there isn't one near us and it's not somewhere we'd choose to go for a meal. Having said that, chicken nuggets and chips is the same whether it's home cooked, restaurant or McDs??

I didn't eat it for 5 years then gave in when I was pregnant so I can't judge those girls either!!! :blush:


----------



## Kel127

Yup both of my kids have had McDonalds! Me and my friend meet at either McDonalds or chick fil a once a month. All the fast food places here have indoor playgrounds, so we meet to let the kids play for awhile and gives us a chance to catch up


----------



## housewifey

No, mines hasn't had one yet, and I'd like to hold off on that for as long as possible TBH. If there was NO other option and my daughter was hungry, of course I would feed her McDonalds instead of nothing. But if we are in a food court with mixed healthy and unhealthy options, I would always go for the healthy option, yes I agree with everything in moderation, but I want my daughter to see me making healthy food choices and not begin bad habits such as fast food at such a young age.


----------



## onetwothreebp

Mine has nibbled at McDonald's before but has never had his own meal from there yet. It would be a bit hypocritical for me to eat it but not give it to him. If McDonalds is so horrible, they should march their judgemental butts out of there!


----------



## Ellemarley

Hubby is out of town this weekend, and LO and I will be going to mcdonalds for a treat tomorrow. She likes the hamburgers and apples. We bring our own coconut milk for her drink! Before LO I probably would've judged. I don't know why.


----------



## SiberianLover

She has twice, I think. She didn't want it either time and handed it right back to me. She'll eat a few fries, but not chicken nuggets and no hamburger either. She asks for broccoli. Go figure. I'm lucky with her, I suppose. We aren't big fast food eaters at our house, and she's such a good eater that I don't worry about the occasional bad food. My dad, however, likes to give her a lot of garbage. Oh well.


----------



## meli1981

yep


----------



## LockandKey

yes, it was after the age of 18 months, and on a rare occasion she will have a few fries and a nugget or two with a sippy cup full of cold water, and apple slices, and if people have a problem with that, oh well, it's my child to parent, and nobody else's. No matter what choices you make with your child it seems like someone will always have an issue with it, so the best thing to do is ignore the snide comments that come from people who THINK they know what's best for a child they don't even know.


----------



## robinator

No, but she's only 16 months. She'll have it at some point.


----------



## binxyboo

Nope. Never. I get horrendous heartburn and indigestion when I eat MacDonald or burger king, so it isn't a place I would ever take him. However, if needs arose and there was nothing else, I would probablygive him their chicken nuggets meal (I doubt very much he would eat a burger from there)


----------



## Bexxx

No, but we're vegetarian. There's nothing there she could eat. 

Sometimes I really wish though, when I'm trawling through town or on a Saturday night I just think hmm wish we could just get some fast food...but no. I'm sure she will at some point. I'd never give her the chips there though, so much salt!


----------



## sianyld

Jacob eats a McDonald's every now and then and I really don't see the issue with that! As long as certain foods are eaten in moderation then I don't see how it's such a problem in some people's minds. 
Those women who were bitching about u were pregnant and eating McDonald's yeah? Hmmm kind of doesn't make sense pot, kettle, black are a few words that spring to mind! I wouldn't worry about other people's opinions when ur out and about to be honest! Go with your own parenting and don't let other people's judgements steer that! Some people will always just think they know best!


----------



## cat lover

all in moderation, mine had had it a few times but she only really eats the burger bun and a few chips


----------



## fannyadams

Not yet but I never go there myself. I wouldn't have a problem with it occasionally. 
Until a year I was really strict but since then I'm much more relaxed. As long as her diet is 95% healthy, the only 5% isn't much of an issue.


----------



## sparkle_1979

I really don't like them so we wouldn't go there, but if we were really hungry and if it was the only place open it wouldn't be a big deal. I think evetything once in a while is ok but I certainly wouldn't give them on a regular basis x


----------



## EarthMama

No and he won't for ages I hope as I will never buy it for him and he never sees people eating that kind of food in our community so he's just not exposed to it.


----------



## Odd Socks

I don't go to McDonalds so the girls haven't eaten there.


----------



## RileysMummy

Always find it funny when these threads get resurrected months after :shrug:

I've probs already answered but will do again ;) Yes my daughter has had maccy's. Can't say how many times and she was 1+ when she had her first happy meal. We go there for a treat once every 3 months if not more and then she'll have a meal :)

x


----------



## iwanababybump

nicolefx said:


> So today I took LO in to town with me for a wee day out as I needed to get my mum something for her birthday. So we went and had a nosy round the shops whilst he snoozed away then went for something to eat then went to Hamelys (which was brilliant, his first time in since he was a baby and he loved it) then bus home! We went to McDonalds for something to eat - I had gotten him a little baby juice smoothie from Boots and to eat I got him a chicken nugget happy meal with the fruit bag. I took the batter off the chicken nuggets and ate the chips myself.as he doesn't get chips. So in reality he had the chicken, a baby drink and some apples and grapes. There was 4 women sitting near me, two of whom were pregnant and I couldn't believe the comments I was hearing! You would think I was feeding him rat poison - I even got the 'those kind of people shouldn't have kids' line. I actually found it hilarious tbh as this was the first time I had ever given him something from a restaurant/fast food place and he won't have another for a good while. I mean for breakfast he had weetabix and a banana, for dinner chicken breast, potatoes, carrots, cauliflower and brocolli and milk or water - hardly the worst diet in the world! I was just wondering how other people feel about McDonalds or similar - do you judge people when you see their children eating things like this?

Haven't read all comments there's to many lol
It drives me mad, who are we to judge another mother, it's not like you were force feeding him or harming him in anyway
I mean my LO hasn't had a macdonalds YET but that's because we don't eat them that often does that pregnant women not realise she is one of those people as she us feeding her unborn child a macdonalds


----------



## caz_hills

Not yet as I don't go really. So I'd never say never but is rather take him somewhere healthier. X


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige has macdonalds every couple of months or so as a treat. Dont see the harm at all! She had one a few weeks ago as my mum took her while we got our scan so she treated her to a happy meal. She eats all 4 nuggets and maybe 1/3 of the chips, and got a tropicana. 

Also, Im pregnant and i eat the biggest load of junk... Shoot me down!


----------



## MommyNikki

My kids will get a happy meal like once a week or every two. There's nothing wrong with it. To each their own


----------



## Baby France

Yes, mine have had KFC, McD's :shrug:

I think some people need to get a life rather than judge others...parenting is hard enough as it is without others being so judgemental!


----------



## sequeena

I did once and he doesn't like it. It's good for me too really it keeps me out of there too.


----------



## aliss

Not mine anymore. Discovered a hot sandwich shop nearby that sells massive submarines for 1/2 the price of a McDs meal... scoooooooooore (plus I'm tired of the McShits)


----------



## pinklightbulb

Eamon likes McNuggets but nothing else from there. Surprising as he only likes to eat shit food, (which we are battling with him about day in and day out) but there you have it.


----------



## lindseymw

RileysMummy said:


> *Always find it funny when these threads get resurrected months after  *
> 
> I've probs already answered but will do again ;) Yes my daughter has had maccy's. Can't say how many times and she was 1+ when she had her first happy meal. We go there for a treat once every 3 months if not more and then she'll have a meal :)
> 
> x

Me too....I was wonder why ressurect it?

Anywho, yes my two have had McDs, BK, Pizza Hut etc. We go usually 1/2 times a month maybe? We go to a Shopping Centre (Teesside Park) & it has a various amount of eateries. We try and go to Frankie & Benny's but if it's busy, or the kids need food NOW, then we'll go to BK usuallly. They never have the chips, as they don't really like them so they have the apple.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Prob already answered somewhere yes my son has a mcdonalds hes had kfc, burger king and pizza hut too everything in moderation he eats a very balanced diet so what if we get a take away from one of these places once a week im not hurting him i think if u restrict things when they r eventually allowed it they go mad whereas if i dont stop my son hes not going to see the big deal when he can pick for himself.


----------



## ellismum

Ellis had a sausage and egg McMuffin and a hash brown for breakfast.

Report me now!


----------



## sandilion

Hmm, nah LO hasn't had Mc D's yet other than some chips. I am a health freak, but i don't deprive LO from eating yummy junky food from time to time. At the moment i prefer to cook him any yummy junk food, or i am fine with him having chips. At the moment the thought of the greasy burgers going into his little belly, or the fake chicken nuggets gross me out. I do have a rule where processed food isn't welcome. But to be honest, i don't see too much harm in every once in a while so ill probably let LO have a fillet o fish at some stage :)

We have only just started eating meat again to be honest (for LO's sake) so haven't migrated to the Mc D's stage yet.


----------



## ljo1984

Mine have had happy meals! They share a fish finger one, I usually get it to take out so we come home n they have fruit and stuff after. 

So these ladies sat there saying these things about you while effectively feeding their unborn babies it!! Ha ha. Don't worry about it, a couple of chicken nuggets won't do him any harm! X


----------



## mummylove

We took kids to McDonalds today :)


----------



## hubblybubbly

Yep, she's had it twice since she turned one, she has a few chips and a bite or two from nuggets or the bun from the burger....and the rest of the happy meal went to the baby inside my tummy, along with the much craved big mac meal, mmmm :-D
All in moderation.
X
Ps. When I went into labour with willow I was 4cm dilated and was sent home....and popped through the drive thru and scoffed a big mac...then went straight back to the hospital....pushing strength!


----------



## louandivy

Was this thread revived from the dead?! And Ivy still hasn't had Mcdonalds or any other fast food but only because it all grosses me out so much :sick:


----------



## SparkleBug

That enrages me love. I don't know what other folk have written, I was too annoyed to read anything else....don't you dare feel bad about a bloody McDonalds!!! See pregnant women, especially ones without any children, they think they know it all...planned out how their kids will be, what they will eat, what organic non trans fat, never eating sugar diets stuff they have planned and little do they realise, they know sweet F all. I remember saying "och we'll probably try mcdonalds when he hits primary1. Aye ok! We ended up trying it around 14 months and he loves it. There's nothing wrong with it and it's not like it's every single day!!!! Honestly, you just shake that off, completely ignorant know-it-alls....don't worry, their shock will soon come and they'll reflect on that day one time and actually realise how rude they were. xx


----------



## highhopes19

Isabelle had McDonald's yesterday :D loved it!! As did I helping her eat her nuggets lol x


----------



## Cleo

No but they've had Vietnamese, Korean, sushi, Thai, and Chinese...all of those are probably every bit as greasy and salty! I think it's fine in moderation and I hate people who are rude and judgey like that! They have no idea what your lifestyle is like and shouldn't be making assumptions as if you eat there everyday three meals a day! I would probably have lost it on them and told them all to bite me! A$$hats!


----------



## emsiee

Jess has McDonald's now and again


----------



## StranjeGirl

I may get attacked for saying this, but I don't think it is bad to judge. I feel we all do it as there are things that are SO important to us that may not be important to someone else. (spanking is a pretty common one that most of us would judge on if we saw someone doing it)

What I do think is bad is that they said something aloud. And I find it pretty hypocritical that they were pregnant, eating macdonalds and saying something about you. If it is so bad then why are they eating it while pregnant? 

Would I feed it to my child- No. Would I feed it to myself- No. Would I have a thought if I saw someone feeding it to their toddler- probably. Do I think it is bad that someone does this if it is just once and a while- no. Do I think it is bad if they do it everyday- yes, absolutely, but it still wouldn't be my place to comment. I totally recognize that food is something that I am very passionate and strict about- not only with dd but also with myself. I also recognize that not everyone has the same views as I do on the matter. 

I guess what I'm saying is I think most of us judge because we are passionate about certain things when it comes to raising children, however even in cases where we know the details (maybe we see someone taking their kid to mcD's 3 times a day every day) it still isn't our place to say something. Not to mention it is pretty immature to just sit there and make comments within ear shot. If they were truly worried they could have discussed it with you in a mature manner and would have learned that this wasn't an everyday occurrence. But for the record I don't think it would have been appropriate to say anything at all.


----------



## louandivy

Totally agree with your entire post stranjegirl!


----------



## RileysMummy

Millie is having a Maccy's for lunch tomorrow! :O we're flying to the UK and it's a small airport with either cafe's selling breadrolls or a maccy's, she won't eat bread so maccy's it is! Scandalous ;)
x


----------



## mummy2be...

rel has had mcdonalds a few times and tbh everytime i get it for her she looks at it like crap, eats a few chips and then refuses to eat anything else. its not really a treat for her, which is a shame because mcdonalds bribary it a parenting tool i was looking forward to using. me on the other hand could eat a big mac a day if i could!


----------



## lauram_92

Was on holiday last month and really fancied a McDonalds (I live 70 miles away from one), so I took Oli, he had chicken nuggets and chips and had a few bites. I don't see the problem with it, it's not like he is having a happy meal every day for dinner, other wise he has a good balanced diet!


----------

